# Pink stems/veins, Green leaves?



## wakiyasi (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey all, I recently bought this plant for its unique appearance, not much else, but it didn't come with any identification...










Thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like an _Alternanthera_, though it's hard to say which one.


----------



## BlueJack (May 20, 2011)

I think I have the same thing....got it from petsmart and nobody knew the name.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

+1 on _Alternanthera_. Probably one of the varieties of _A. reineckii_, if it came from the LFS.

I had something quite similar that ended up having burgundy leaves. Neat stuff.


----------

